
Ask HN: Why IBM World Community Grid bans Donors from Cuba, Iran, Syria? - amirbehzad
IBM World Community Grid (worldcommunitygrid.org) claims that it enables anyone with a computer, smartphone or tablet to donate their unused computing power to advance cutting-edge scientific research on topics related to health, poverty and sustainability.<p>I also wanted to contribute some processing power to help fight  Cancer, but I guess my laptop doesn&#x27;t qualify because of my citizenship.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.worldcommunitygrid.org&#x2F;stat&#x2F;viewStatsByCountryAT.do?sort=members<p>What are some non-for-profit organizations that allow any human being to contribute and donate CPU-time for the sake of mankind, without being rejected because of his nationality, skin-color, or religion?
======
exolymph
Based on the countries you're mentioning, I'd guess that it's a legal
limitation.

~~~
amirbehzad
It's not a business transaction to make profit. Nothing is exported to benefit
citizens of these countries, rather they're donating their resources.

------
NonEUCitizen
Donating "unused computing power" implies code gets transferred to the device
for execution. Parts of the code may be under export control.

